
How your looks shape your personality - clouddrover
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190619-how-your-looks-shape-your-personality
======
lurquer
This is why I'm always dubious of "nature vs. nurture" studies with separated
identical twins. The studies rarely take into account the facts set forth in
the article; namely, that your appearance greatly affects your personality
development.

~~~
gumby
Really? The point of such studies is to try to _control_ for such factors.

"nature vs nurture" is a handy tag for an issue that is not polar.

------
pwodhouse
The core of the article is a claim that physically stronger men are more
aggressive, assertive, and individualistic/competitive, which I believe people
find to be intuitively true.

~~~
Wildgoose
Except, we also commonly recognise a "Napoleon complex" in many small men
alongside the well known "Gentle Giant" among many large men.

And I believe this alternative to be intuitively true.

Disclaimer: I'm 6'5" (1.95m) tall, and my son (who is larger than me) is one
of the gentlest and most unassuming persons you could ever meet.

------
ken
> We tend to think of our looks as separate from who we are.

We do? It seems like the article starts with a false premise. Isn’t this
obvious?

